# R G P 2005



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Raptors Game Predictions 2005*

Welcome to the second annual Raptors Game Predictions.

Last season SpeakerBoxxX and madman came in first in the standings. With a full season of RGPs this time around should be a lot more competitive - and hopefully more people participate.

Prior to each tip-off of a Raptors game post your prediction using this format: 'Raptors win by xx <b>or</b> Raptors lose by xx'. If everyone uses the same format it’s much easier to read quicker and count up the winners afterwards.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font family="arial"><center>















HOUSTON ROCKETS at TORONTO RAPTORS

Post your predictions below.
</center></font>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raptors win by 5


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Raptors lose by 8 * 

:no:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mitchell suprises JVG with our running offense and Raptors win 98-95.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors win by 7.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

raptors win by 2


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptors by win by 6

our D is still bad, but I have a feeling after watching Houston score 69 points and mid-70's games in preseason, that are only hope is to run circles around them

Our half court sets still leave a lot to be desired, so we will have to run run run or this game will be over before it begins!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors win by 3.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

raps by 6, BOOK IT!


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

raptors win by 3


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

raptors by 9


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

rockets by 7


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Rockets by 12


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Raptors by 1

good, more chanllegers for me to defend my title against


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

Raptors by 5 in OT
101-96


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

95-88 Rockets win


----------



## I<3BBall (Oct 26, 2004)

Rockets by 4.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Rockets win by 6


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Rockets by 8, i think that Yao is too much for any of the Raptors centers


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Raps lose by 4


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Rockets by 8.

If Araujo sees minutes like he did in the preseason, Yao will have a great night.


----------



## Markffd (Oct 20, 2002)

*raptors by...*

raptors by 2


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Rockets by 6

Sorry guys


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Raptors lose by 8


----------



## Raptors15 (May 23, 2003)

raptors by 4


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

rockets by 13


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rockets by 3


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

i'll go out on a limb...raptors by 12


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

raps by 3 after a missed last second shot by t-mac in which Vince contributes to the miss


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font family="arial"><center>















DETROIT PISTONS at TORONTO RAPTORS

Post your predictions below.
</center></font>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Raptors lose by 10.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptors lose to Rockets by 11.
Raptors lose to Pistons by 15.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Raptors lose by 7. *


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptors win by 2


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Pistons by 4


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

pistons by 4


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Pistons by 5.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Pistons win by 6


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What I'll be doing for the point distribution this year is:

* Person that gets the closes prediction will get 3 points.

* If someone gets the score difference right on, they get a total of 5 points.

* Person with the 2nd closest prediction gets 1 point.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I got the Rockets game right (Raps by 7). Good start.

For Raptors vs. Pistons, I'll have to say Raptors by 5.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

Raps win over Pistons by 3


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Raptors by 2


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

raptors by 11
remember where u heard it first! :grinning: 

90-79


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

well since none has done the raps blazers, i'll start it off, 


Raps by 6


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> well since none has done the raps blazers, i'll start it off,


I'll be pretty buried in work so won't be posting here for a while. Madman can you take over by making the game title and tallying up results every week or so?

My prediction for RAPS - BLAZERS is Raptors win by 6.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll be pretty buried in work so won't be posting here for a while. Madman can you take over by making the game title and tallying up results every week or so?
> ...


i can do the titles but the results i can't cause i suck at this kind of stuff


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

VS









*SUNDAY NOVEMEBER 07 2004 12:30*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Standings As Of Nov 7th* 

Numbed One - 6
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH - 5
TRON - 1
MadFishX - 1
Mike1155 - 1


I think i did it right not sure


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps over the Blazers by 5.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i have 5 points??
wow....nice  

raps by 7 (vs. portland) 95-88


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

VS









*Novemeber 8th * 

Raptors by 5


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

vs. kings - raps by 1!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kings by 5


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps vs Kings

Raps by two (cmon VC!!!)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<font family="arial"><center>















TORONTO RAPTORS at UTAH JAZZ

Post your predictions below.
</center></font>


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i edited it so never mind...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptors lose by 8


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Jazz by 10


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Can U Set One For Sonics Game..
I Got For *Raptors By 6*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Vs









Sonics by 5


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raptors by 6 (vs Seattle).

It's about time Carter caught fire. The Sonics can't punish them inside or defend the hoop all that well. Bosh abuses Evans and Fortson with his speed.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps by 3 vs portland.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Clippers by 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince comes out to play at the ACC. Raptors over the Sonics by 4.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Do people still care about this?
I'll unpin it if nobody is interested anymore.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont care


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Slasher was in charge of this right ?


----------

